# Is there a best time to buy new lenses...?



## canon23 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I'd like to know if there's a particular time of the year to buy lenses for the best price (aside from ocassional rebates)? E.g. Does lens prices normally stay the same throughout the year of dip during particular parts of the year, say Black Friday, around Christmas time, etc.? 

I wanted to know if it's practical to time my next purchase, very likely the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM, or 35 f/1.4L.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2012)

Prices have been climbing every year, there are usually two price increases each year applied to selected lenses. The longer you wait, the higher the price. There are usually sales around Christmas, and with the poor economy, Canon has extended their lens rebate thru the end of July.

Last year, Canon had some very good deals due to their poor 4th quarter sales performance and high inventory. They wanted to improve the sales figures for FY 2011. When that happens, you can catch a good deal.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Prices have been climbing every year, there are usually two price increases each year applied to selected lenses. The longer you wait, the higher the price. There are usually sales around Christmas, and with the poor economy, Canon has extended their lens rebate thru the end of July.
> 
> Last year, Canon had some very good deals due to their poor 4th quarter sales performance and high inventory. They wanted to improve the sales figures for FY 2011. When that happens, you can catch a good deal.



+1

To note though, those sales are only in the US.

I picked up my 35L last year during the sale for $1100 USD in the U.S., saving myself close to $700 off the Japan retail price.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 1, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Prices have been climbing every year, there are usually two price increases each year applied to selected lenses. The longer you wait, the higher the price. There are usually sales around Christmas, and with the poor economy, Canon has extended their lens rebate thru the end of July.
> ...



I learned last night that not only is the 35L a fantastic landscape prime, but a great fireworks lens as well 

Sorry, off topic. I'd say you can never go wrong buying new lenses, anytime, especially L lenses. They don't lose much value. For instance, buying a 24-70L I new for 1699, using it a year, and selling it used for 1299, it only cost me $400 to use it for a year, or even two or three years. Not bad.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

I upgraded my v1 to v2 last X-mas, 2011. I"m not sure if this is yearly thing. Good luck

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2262.0


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Buy cheap, and use until the next version is released, then sell for almost what you payed for the lens. 8)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 5, 2012)

The best time is when you need it!


----------



## bycostello (Jul 5, 2012)

in the morning when the shop isn't too busy!!!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 5, 2012)

Mt. Spokane is correct. 

The pre-Christmas period is the most likely time for a good deal because companies may need to boost their sales figures at the end of the year and they also know that consumer's have their wallets open in countries with a tradition of buying at Christmas time. 

Other useful advice: If in the U.S. watch the Canon refurbished store for deals. If you are lucky you may even score an extra discount at certain times of the year -- but lately the store has been sold out of most desirable lenses and you have to act fast when they do have a promotion.

Track prices at canonpricewatch.com. They have a graph below each lens description that shows the price trend. That will give you a good idea of the best prices you can expect and whether or not the lens price is trending upward or stable. If you see a deal that is at or near the historical bottom, go for it. 

Be realistic. If the lowest price shown on canonpricewatch during the past year is $1,100, don't wait for it to hit $1,050. Study the graphs, because oftentimes the difference between the high price and low price may only be $50-$75. In the grand scheme of things, saving a few dollars isn't going to make a lot of difference.


----------



## iaind (Jul 6, 2012)

when you can afford them


----------



## chemistone (Jul 6, 2012)

Best time to buy a lens is now, so you can make pictures with it today. For most lenses I have I regret I didn't get them earlier...

Typical trend in the NL:

end of January: price increase
3rd week of Januari: some discount (-16%) by some stores (Mediamarkt)
This year: combined -15% (again mediamarkt) in juni and canon cashback (people bought 70-200L 2.8 II IS for 1500 euro)
Before summer: prices go up
End of year prices come down a bit.

All depends on currency ratios as well, canon wants to make profit in Yens.


----------



## RC (Jul 9, 2012)

iaind said:


> when you can afford them



 That's when I get mine.


----------

